# Iron Mountain and the NWO why they matter.



## Leap (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok, call me a conspiracy nut or not I don't really care, I just watched iron mountain and it fucking blew me away that the government was in it this deep. We all realize that there's been some shady shit going on in the USA government, and this video really shows what's up.
Hoax or not a lot of these things are coming and have become truth as the guy explains.

so, what is it? it's a report that was made in 1950 and it states ways to maintain control in a state of peace, and to bring about the New World Order through a large 1 party government. The deal is that the UN is just a party of the rich who will slowly take over all control of earth by enforcing a single party totalitarian government. the police will be eradicated and only small private sectors will be allowed, and the UN police force will be the main police everywhere in the world. The video goes through each step that it will have to do to achieve this, many which are already beginning and have been for quite a while. We've seen that one bill that allows military to act and detain any 'terrorist' they seem fit.

The video explains it much better than I do, so if you have the time watch it. and he only makes one or 2 slippery slope arguments.

ok bear with me on the iron mountain video,it's long and boring and I know the guy is a christian nutjob who claims that aliens are Satan's messengers. but mainly just pay attention to where he quotes from the report.
starts at around 7minutes in.
Iron Mountain
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6745627342652553091#

Judge Napolitano video.

He got fired after giving this speech, and it seems like he probably watched the Iron Mountain video


----------

